# most appropriate code for surgical excision of condylomas on penis



## rhorton (May 11, 2012)

I coded 54060 and doc wants 11424. 
Brief discription, gentleman who comes in with multiple condylomas at the base of the penis around the suprapubic area as well as multiple condylomas on the shaft of the penis and a patch of condyloma near the glans of the penis. I coded 54060- (Destruction of lesion(s), penis (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; surgical excision).But doc thinks it should be 11424 - (excision, benign lesion….3.1 to 4.0 cm), this is his reasoning; 
This was a group of very large genital warts. This is why I went with the size CPT®. However, if the more appropriate code is 54060, please let me know. I know most of those CPT® codes are for office treatment of condylomas and this patient's resection had to be done in the operating room because of size. 

Can anyone help with this I do not want to give wrong info back to doc 

Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 11, 2012)

*Not my area of expertise ... but ...*

NOT my area of expertise, but ...

No way to tell without reading the op note which would be the most accurate code. 

If it's any help, here are the lay descriptions from Encoder Pro.
*CPT 54060*
The physician excises selected large lesions of the penis not removable by other methods. After adequate local anesthesia has been administered, the physician cuts out an elliptical piece of skin that includes the lesion and a rim of normal tissue. With a forceps or hemostat clamp, the physician grasps and elongates the involved skin containing the lesion, causing the tissue to tent. Using a scalpel or scissors, an ellipse of tissue containing the lesion is excised. The resulting defect is closed with sutures. 


*CPT 11424*
The physician excises a benign (noncancerous) lesion, including the margins, except a skin tag, on the scalp, neck, hands, feet, and genitalia. After administering a local anesthetic, the physician makes a full-thickness incision through the dermis with a scalpel, usually in an elliptical shape around and under the lesion, and removes it. The physician may suture the wound simply. Complex or layered closure is reported separately, if required. Report 11420 for an excised diameter 0.5 cm or less; 11421 for 0.6 cm to 1 cm; 11422 for 1.1 cm to 2 cm; 11423 for 2.1 cm to 3 cm; 11424 for 3.1 cm to 4 cm; and 11426 if the excised diameter is greater than 4 cm.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rhorton (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------

